# Bear Guide?



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Any licensed Guide/Houndsman that knows the Daggett/ Three corners area? Any info would help.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Go to MM , Click on Wild West Outfitters ...

Shawn Labrum, Ike , and the boys are from the Uinta basin ...

Contact them, They are one of the few licenessed for Ashley NF, And BLM out there.

Dang good hound guys too..


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The Horrocks are also licensed guides from the area, though I don't know what name they operate under.

I dunno Goofy, I have had too many internet battles with Dennis to recommend him. My idea of torture would be to have to ride around in a truck with him for a week listening to his stories.:kev: :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I hear ya Kevin ....

And honastly, I dont know Dennis as well as I know Shawn, 
BUT, I can recomend Shawn though, I'd hunt with him for a week ...


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm going down to the Expo today. Maybe someone there knows the Horrocks.


----------



## 5pointbull (Mar 4, 2014)

Two dog hunting, is very successful in that area;-)


----------

